
Ask HN: Help me start a different sort of startup: an airline - decadentcactus
Hey guys<p>I know this is a lot different than the usual concepts/ideas thrown around here, but I thought it'd still get a lot of interest.<p>I'd like to start an airline. Not a low-cost one either, but a full international airline, focusing on ultra-long range travel (trans Pacific to start [Melbourne, Sydney, Auckland -&#62; LA, SFO, Vancouverish]). I'd like to work on improving the airport process (as all airlines say they do, but I'd like to digitise almost everything from tickets, to boarding passes and baggage tags).<p>I feel that long distance travel requires an entirely different approach than just buying a bigger jet and providing the same services as ~2 hour flights.  There are a few airlines doing well but I still feel there's room for improvement. A few hurdles though:<p>1. I don't know what to do now. There isn't too much information available (especially here). I'm leaning towards talking to a lawyer (maybe? don't have any money though) and have been reading the Airbus/Boeing "Jump start" [1][2] areas. Informative and helpful, but mostly if you already have the money.<p>2. I live in Australia (Perth) and there isn't the greatest amount of money here I'd imagine. At least compared to American sources. I'm aiming to find the money to afford the
consulting fees of Airbus/Boeing and going from there to see the viability. I'd likely move to Sydney or Melbourne and try to take it further once I have a more concrete plan.<p>3. Right now most of what I have is a load of notes, a huge willingness to get it done (reached a point in life where I'm just saying fuck it and going with something), and a
vision of how travel should be for those who can't regularly afford business/first class.<p>4. I understand the industry (well, from what I can glean). It's a tough, cutthroat business with very little profit in general. I'm ok with this. I'd still like to raise the bar with air travel from where it is now.<p>Most of you are probably extremely skeptical or doubtful and I understand, but I'd love any advice, help or even just a short mail.<p>[1]: http://www.airbus.com/en/services/start-me-up/airline-v-plan/<p>[2]: http://www.boeing.com/commercial/startup/index.html
======
pedalpete
I think you are confusing a few things.

1) Airlines are becoming more and more digital, but for the most part, that I
don't think that really has an affect on the experience, and I think that is
what you need to be focusing on.

2) You say 'not a low-cost one', but then you say 'for those who can't
regularly afford business/first class'. In a low-profit enterprise, is it
realistic to go for a 'boutique' experience and not focus on the highest
ticket price?

I say this because I once was thinking of going into the airline biz as well.
My angle was a first-class only airline. Refactor the entire check-in and
boarding process. No more standing in lines to check your bags and then stand
in line to get through security.

Drive up to the airport and your bags are unloaded and a valet takes your car,
you're brought into the check-in lounge, and sit comfortably while you wait
for a check-in agent to come by and check you in. Manage our own security
process so again, no line-ups, we'll let you know when we're ready for you,
just relax, enjoy a beverage, etc. etc.

Then, a plane which is full first-class has much fewer checked bags (carrying
less people), so more room for cargo to improve margins. Plus with each ticket
being a high-dollar, you've got good revenue rolling in (in theory anyway).

When I was thinking about this, I found an all first-class airline which was
basing itself out of Las Vegas, but I can't remember what they where called,
and they may not have made it off the ground.

~~~
decadentcactus
1) I'll be focusing on both, however I think there is still more
digital(ising?) to be done including packaging everything into a smartcard. I
can buy a ticket online but still have to get a boarding pass at the airport.
There's some mobile apps but they aren't really an option for me (no phone at
the moment). Also getting 3-4 boarding passes for a multi leg journey seems a
waste. 2) I don't mean "high cost" as such, but including amenities like food
(except excess snacks and drinks), pillows etc, tvs/ports, free checked bags.

I also considered a first-class/all business airline ;D but decided against it
as even I wouldn't be using it. I think it would work (I was also only going
to have one class/plane type ala Southwest) but not right for me at the
moment.

Thanks for the response

------
michael_dorfman
_I understand the industry (well, from what I can glean)_

I don't think that's going to cut it. I think that if you are going to be
taken seriously by investors of the scale necessary to get something like this
going, you're going to need a management team made up of airline industry
professionals with proven track records. So, if I were in your shoes, I'd
begin by talking to as many high-level people in the airline industry as I
could, and seeing how many you can convince to jump on board your project.

~~~
decadentcactus
No I know, I did plan to do something similar. I think talking to some people
would be a good first step, just need to find some. Thanks

------
dagw
Look into so called Virtual Airlines. Basically airlines without an Air
Operator's Certificate that handles all the sales and logistics of running an
airline, but pays a third party to actually own, maintain and fly the
airplanes. The big advantage being is you don't need as much up front capital
and don't have to deal with the problems of actually owning or leasing
hardware.

This is not too uncommon among some smaller local airlines, but I don't think
anyone has tried it for long range passenger flights.

~~~
decadentcactus
Considered it too, and it may be a better starting point but I'd want to move
away from it ASAP. I figured it may be better to just go for it in the first
place.

Also I would have started with a smaller airline, but being in Perth, there
isn't exactly that many places to fly to.

------
zalzally
If you haven't yet, I would spend a couple years working for a reasonably good
airline (US: Southwest, Virgin America, JetBlue, etc.) and see how it's done.
Not sure which function would be the best to focus on, but operations seems
like the trickiest part in managing costs, schedules, fares, passengers,
employees, airport personnel, federal agencies, you name it.

~~~
decadentcactus
It'd probably have to be Qantas (or Virgin Blue) since I wouldn't be able to
work in the US but it is a good idea. I'm trying to make sure I don't get
complacent as well :P

------
smallegan
See: <http://www.virginamerica.com> and <http://www.virgin-atlantic.com>

~~~
pedalpete
I don't see how just linking to two very well known airlines is really
answering the question.

There was a group who was trying to build first-class only airline servicing
major cities in the US. I wish I could remember there name, but I can't.

